# smackdown by trophy taker, pro/cons



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I taked about one tonight. A guy I know tried to set one up but had nothing but problems with it. According to him, he (like myself) would tie the cord on the string and not attach it to the limb. He couldnt get the cord tight enough and with just a little slack the rest plunger would come up a third of the way.

Theres one at the shop now and I think I might try to install it because I really like TT products and the containment.:thumbs_up


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't own the smack down, but if it is anything like the other models, then it has to be topnotch. My shakey was extremely easy to set up, is very simple, very well built, no cheap plastic parts, couldn't imagine ever using anything but TT


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I have one. Ok, setup is easy and i don't understand how anyone could have issues there. They are simply idiot proof, if I can set it up anyone can. It works just like a limb driver but off the bottom limb or the up cable like the mathews rest. It is rock solid and quiet.

Ok the issue. The top loading version is horrible. The sight gets in the way on some bows trying to drop the arrow into the top slot. I am calling tt today and see if they can send me a rubberized angle loading cage for mine. It that works then I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Smackdown*

Honestly it is very easy to install.

Mine cut the cord from some sharp edges in the attachement to the bottomlimb.

Called TT and they are solving that minor set back, Im just going to file around the edges on the limb attachement for the cord. Might even use steel cable to pull on mine. 

Pronghorn still is my favorite TT rest in the fall away.

Spring Steel Launcher for tournament

One thing for sure there tough and simple and thats always a good thing.
DB


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Honestly it is very easy to install.
> 
> Mine cut the cord from some sharp edges in the attachement to the bottomlimb.
> 
> ...



Ya, I had that trouble with the cord as well, they are fixing that issue. I drilled mine larger and put heat shrink over my cord. It is doing fine now.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Agree*



Kahkon said:


> Ya, I had that trouble with the cord as well, they are fixing that issue. I drilled mine larger and put heat shrink over my cord. It is doing fine now.


Im going to hunt with mine this year. Cord stuff is easy fix. Thats a good tip and never thought about heat shrink.
DB


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I installed one. So far so good. I really like it. I broke down and installed the string on the limbs and lock tighted both set screws so they woulnt back out. I really like it ALOT. Setup was a jiff and it shoots great!


----------



## Ezbite (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone else got one?


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just asking. Why not just tie to the limb and forget the limb attatchment?


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

Love mine. I'm a big fan of limb driven rests, but don't like forks slamming my shelf like the LD does. The Smackdown alleviates that issue.


----------



## joeve (May 13, 2010)

I also had the cord issue. TT sent me 2 new cords and basically told me they would do what it takes to get it right. Well mine was as simple as not overtightening it. When the cord was just snugged down it a bit it held well and didn't damage the cord.


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I must've gotten a dud then! I put about 300 shots through mine and all of a sudden the launcher arm just snapped in half!! I have no clue what happend!? TT is gonna send me a new one though. It was very easy to set up, just like the Limb Driver! I'm just a little leary of it now but I'll try it a little more before I give up on it.


----------



## joeve (May 13, 2010)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I must've gotten a dud then! I put about 300 shots through mine and all of a sudden the launcher arm just snapped in half!! I have no clue what happend!? TT is gonna send me a new one though. It was very easy to set up, just like the Limb Driver! I'm just a little leary of it now but I'll try it a little more before I give up on it.


The axle that was attached to my launcher was scored and they are sending me another one. It was explained to me that they probably had a bad batch of softer metal and the new stuff is fine. At least TT is making it good.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i am wanting one but want to find it used to cut down on the price... i like the idea of lifetime warranty!!!


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i am wanting one but want to find it used to cut down on the price... i like the idea of lifetime warranty!!!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

TT is always great no matter what. I just bought one today. Set it up and it's awesome.


----------



## adam.jsmith (Aug 11, 2010)

Would you guys recommend the smackdown over the other models TT offers


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

My favorite is still the Original Arm TT. No clearance issues ever. I always had a little issue with the shakey and pronghorn with clearance but a lot of guys love them. I have no issues with the Smackdown so far at all. You just need to keep an eye on that cord where the screw tightens it down as it have a chance to fray but I hear they are fixing that. Other than that I still think is the best hands down for simplicity and just being bullet proof. Customer service is some of the best out there too.

Scott


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Has anyone tried getting the rubber cord mount for the LimbDriver and using it with the Smackdown yet? I shoot a LimbDriver but insted of the button to connect the cord to the limb I use the little rubber, stick on piece that the cord runs through then you tie it around the limb...Works great for me.
I always liked TT rests, the Smackdown looks like a winner.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I would recommend the smack down over other tt models....


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a Smackdown on my Hunting bow! No issues to report! I shoot alot of arrows and this rest is great!


----------



## fjordheim (May 1, 2009)

i have shot both and i still think that the limb driver is still the better rest. 
1. it is more adjustable in a variety of ways. spring tension ect..
2. the new launcher arm works better than the TT because it holds the arrow more securely at rest, or for stalking without the need for an arrow holder on the shelf. it is adjustable for different arrow sizes.
3. quieter when set up correctly, does not contact the shelf at all or bounce back.
4. no cord issues, no mechanical issues = more confidence and less hassle in the field 
5. camo versions match perfectly.

i am not brand specific and i think TT makes some really great stuff, but it is hard to reinvent the wheel in this case..... i have been to vapor trails company in minnesota, these are some really great guys who came up with a great and still superior product. simply awesome strings and rests.

the new launcher arm with containment fins makes it a perfect rest.


----------



## Gav111 (Oct 28, 2010)

Are they accurate enough for advanced level 3d?


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I would say absolutely.


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

I have nothing but great things to say about the SD. Best rest I've ever used. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had problems with tying the cord to the up cable as well. Couldn't get it tied in tight enough it wouldn't slip. I used one of TT's cable clamps, and that solved the problem. I personally think the TT Xtreme Full Containment that attaches to the down cable works just as well, and that's what I have on all but one bow. I've never had and cable attachment problems with them.


----------



## Timber_Ghost (Jun 27, 2013)

Trailhuntin1 said:


> Just asking. Why not just tie to the limb and forget the limb attatchment?


That's what I did...absolutely love the Smackdown...Just installed it on my Hoyt Spider Turbo...tried QAD Ultra, Vaportrail Pro V all have serious tuning issues with heavy bow (83#) TT very buttery smooth, easy setup and can be used with HHA sight unlike the Vaportrail Pro V

o


----------



## Timber_Ghost (Jun 27, 2013)

That's exactly what I did, D-Loop, but make sure you have a Lil Stick-on pad under the D-Loop..ya can make one or you can get one from Vaportrail.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

nothing but problems with the 2013 smackdown pro i had....back to the limbdriver pro v


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

mccoppinb said:


> nothing but problems with the 2013 smackdown pro i had....back to the limbdriver pro v


I did the complete opposite, couldn't get my 2012 Pro-V to shoot consistently...so I switched to the 2013 Smackdown Pro, problem solved.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

mccoppinb said:


> nothing but problems with the 2013 smackdown pro i had....back to the limbdriver pro v




What kind of problems did you have? I went from a Pro-v to a smackdown pro and was glad I made the switch. They are both good but I liked the side loading and the rubber coated cage better. I have since switched to a micro elite so don't need to worry about the cage.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

owmygulay said:


> What kind of problems did you have? I went from a Pro-v to a smackdown pro and was glad I made the switch. They are both good but I liked the side loading and the rubber coated cage better. I have since switched to a micro elite so don't need to worry about the cage.


It never came all the way up, the sprong that makes it come up broke. I was constantly pulling the cord tight


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> I did the complete opposite, couldn't get my 2012 Pro-V to shoot consistently...so I switched to the 2013 Smackdown Pro, problem solved.


I traded you my smackdown pro after they sent me a new one I just didn't want to chance it again the first one must have been a lemon


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

I had the SDP on my Omen. It worked fine but it sat below the shelf and was touching the top of my had which I could not get use too.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate to say it, and I usually don't like to display any preference to one product or another, but if you want a limb driven rest, go with a Vapor Trail, they're the original and proven LD type rest.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

mccoppinb said:


> nothing but problems with the 2013 smackdown pro i had....back to the limbdriver pro v


What kind of problems?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ron w said:


> I hate to say it, and I usually don't like to display any preference to one product or another, but if you want a limb driven rest, go with a Vapor Trail, they're the original and proven LD type rest.


I've owned a number of LimbDrivers, Smackdowns, Smackdown Pros, AAE PRO DROP, Ripcord SOS and the Hamskea Versa Rest... Out of all of those and thousands of arrows I've had more issues with LimbDrivers than all the rest combined...Between tension collars slipping, the outter arm bracket slipping and slop in the shaft the launcher bolts too I gave up on them all together. 
My hunting bow will have a Smackdown Pro on it this year and the Hamskea will be on my 3-d rig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber_Ghost (Jun 27, 2013)

*TT vs, LD PRO*



fjordheim said:


> i have shot both and i still think that the limb driver is still the better rest.
> 1. it is more adjustable in a variety of ways. spring tension ect..
> 2. the new launcher arm works better than the TT because it holds the arrow more securely at rest, or for stalking without the need for an arrow holder on the shelf. it is adjustable for different arrow sizes.
> 3. quieter when set up correctly, does not contact the shelf at all or bounce back.
> ...


The Limb driver will not work if you are using a HHA sight...string catches thumb slide


----------



## Timber_Ghost (Jun 27, 2013)

The Limb driver pro V will not work if you are using a HHA sight...string catches thumb slide


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im a big fan of TT rest. I still perfer the old Pronghorn drop aways. Just tunes awesome and I believe if something works dont look any where else.

Yes I have tried limb attached rests in two different brands.
DB


----------



## krm427 (Sep 14, 2013)

Smackdown rocks!!! Any limb drivin drop away is better. I love mine and I've had not an ounce of trouble.. limbdriver is the other one I'd get.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have 2 smack down pros, the fc version, and i love them. I have had limbdrivers on my hunting bows for the last last 3 years, and i will never look back. I replaced the wind age and elevation screws with socket cap heads and i have not had a single problem. I have all the accuracy of a limbdrivers with full containment, its quieter, bulletproof, and very reliable. Love it.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

mccoppinb said:


> It never came all the way up, the sprong that makes it come up broke. I was constantly pulling the cord tight


I had the exact same problems. First one broke and they replaced it. The second one it didn't matter what string material I used or how tight I got it. It always came loose. I went back to QAD and haven't touched the rest for a single adjustment in over 2 months and 2 hunting trips! 


Messaged Delivered 330fps via G3 Element!


----------



## terryu80 (May 16, 2012)

mine just broke....go with QAD


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Timber_Ghost said:


> The Limb driver pro V will not work if you are using a HHA sight...string catches thumb slide


Bull. I have been using a pro v with hha's for 2 years.


----------



## kyhunter57 (May 13, 2006)

I bought the Smackdown Pro FC . Functionally it works fine and I had no problems with it . The mistake I made was assuming that the FC ring was removable (I wanted to shoot without it for target ). It is removable BUT the cool bumpers on the bottom rail are part of it ; it's all one piece . Shooting an HDX now , works great .


----------



## CHERRY99 (Jul 23, 2010)

Three bows all now have Smackdowns, mostly 3d and hunting(a lot of woods time)all I can say is I've come to favor limb activated drop always and TT builds them like tanks (accurate tanks).


----------



## Breaksbulls (May 26, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is get rid of the factory cord as it constantly stretches. Also on all bows I have used them on I have ditched the aluminum clamp especially on split limp bows (limbs can crack and fail on the PSEs I know for sure). Also make sure to not have to much pressure downward just a bit of pressure on the bumpers once cord is broke in. I tie mine in with a LimbDriver limb pad. On all bows I tie the cord in where the cam intersects the limb, closer to the limb tip the longer the launcher is up. On my CPXL that has very little limb movement the cord almost needs to be closer to the limb tip. A Hamskea clamp would also be a good option. I tie mine in like so.


----------



## jkuroski1973 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am considering this rest, but will be used mostly for hog hunting which means stalking through some tight stuff so containment is necessary. What I would like to know is if you have to hold the arrow when stalking or is the rubberized containment good enough to keep it quite? I have a QAD HDX and it rattles like crazy.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

The arm on the rest that the arrow sits on is pretty large I never really noticed mine being noisy on a stalk at all


----------



## jkuroski1973 (Mar 17, 2014)

legacy_hunter02 said:


> The arm on the rest that the arrow sits on is pretty large I never really noticed mine being noisy on a stalk at all


It's common to walk around with the bow knocked and pointing at the ground which allows it to move all around the containment area. On the HDX, that means plastic to carbon contact. Hoping this being rubber will deaden the sound.


----------



## jkuroski1973 (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't want a whisker biscuit because I want to shot long distance for practice. Also looking at the AAE pro drop, but worried about bounce when the arrow releases the containment clip or at the back wall resulting in it falling off the prong rest.


----------



## bbigfish (Mar 13, 2014)

I have taken dozens of big game with a biscuit. Moose, elk, muskox, antelope, bears, whitetail, mule deer, caribou out to 70 yds. 

The whiskey biscuit can be very accurate!


----------

